# Pressure in your head



## Kitr (Jul 7, 2009)

Does anyone also experience a pressure in their forehead after they got depersonalization?

I'm lets say 90% good now but the tight pressure in my head is still there!!!

I got depersonalizaiton from cannabis.

I heard that some people got tight pressure in their forehoead for years after smoking cannabis but i'm not sure if this is related to depersonalization?

Anyone knows?

Thanks!!!


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

I do. I never smoked pot.


----------



## Kitr (Jul 7, 2009)

Wow thanks i'm not the only one yay )

Does it also almost dissapear for you when you eat potatoe or pasta or that kind of food that has lots of carbohydrates ?

If anyone is interested:

I mixed high Carbohydrate food (potatoe,pasta...) with high protein food (chicken,yoghurt...) and the headache really almost goes away for few hours.

Thats because complex carbohydrates + protein = HUGE SEROTONIN BOOST !!!

I'm thinking about buying writing a book about how to cope with depersonalization the natural way. It helped me to get from 0 to 90% free of depersonalization.

Still need to beat those 10% )

Thanks!!!


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

hmm wow never really noticed. kinda funny you mention that though cause i had a headache all day and now im eating pasta and it's gone. but i'm hypoglycemic so im sure that plays a part. do you ever get low blood sugar? that could be what is causing the pressure/headaches. especially if it is relieved after eating carbohydrates. i know there is some correlation between hypoglycemia, headaches, anxiety, and depersonalization but i don't know the specifics of it.


----------



## rob35235 (Feb 21, 2009)

I have pressure in my forehead constantly, then again I have a bone tumor in the bone of my skull


----------



## Kitr (Jul 7, 2009)

Also interesting thing is that some results showed in blood (4x increased than normal value)that i'm allergic to something and that happened after i smoked mary jane and got DP.

Is it still possible that the pressure is something else?


----------



## Kitr (Jul 7, 2009)

peachyderanged said:


> hmm wow never really noticed. kinda funny you mention that though cause i had a headache all day and now im eating pasta and it's gone. but i'm hypoglycemic so im sure that plays a part. do you ever get low blood sugar? that could be what is causing the pressure/headaches. especially if it is relieved after eating carbohydrates. i know there is some correlation between hypoglycemia, headaches, anxiety, and depersonalization but i don't know the specifics of it.


Well i do have some problems with that but the funny thing is that it only happened after i smoked or lets say got depersonalization.

Also really nice that the food trick also helps you!!!


----------



## rob35235 (Feb 21, 2009)

I really want to know if you have had a scan of your head (MRI or CT). I'm telling you, I have had pressure in the front/top of my head for as long as I've had DR. It feels stiff when I try to raise my eyebrows...


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

I'm willing to bet that the pressure is stress related. When I first got DP and my life came crashing down I had such bad pressure in my head, tension in facial muscles, throat, and jaw. I'm not as stressed out about DP cuz I'm use to it now and have no more problems with pressure in my head or tension in my facial muscles, throat, and jaw. How long have you had DP for? If it's something that's happened recently you may experience the pressure in your head because of how dramatic of a life change it is.


----------



## Kitr (Jul 7, 2009)

I already told on the first post that i'm almost DP free and i feel fine but the only thing that doesnt want to go away is pressure on the head.


----------



## FoXS (Nov 4, 2009)

Kitarist said:


> because complex carbohydrates + protein = HUGE SEROTONIN BOOST !!!


I think that your headache is due to a high blood pressure! 
- if you have high blood pressure, it causes bogus / dizziness / vertigo + headache
- as you said, fibre / bulk material ( like potatoes) is a good nutrition in this cause! but not of the seronotin, but because it has very much calium 
- also leguminious plants (for example beans) and bananas will give you calium (potassium in english?)
- you said you eat much yoghurt, this is good because during digestion of milk products, your body develops peptides which lower your blood pressure. 
- you must eat few salt and drink more and you should try more vegetables and sports.

you can try on google or ask your doctor, he will recommend the same. 
best regards


----------



## Kitr (Jul 7, 2009)

But how come the pressure in my head is 24/7 and its not a headache pressure that you get when you have a high pressure or low pressure.. i know what that is... I'm talking about like i have a very tight helmet on my head. And it happened after i smoked marihuana and now i have it 24/7 so i dont think its just a high blood pressure.


----------



## FoXS (Nov 4, 2009)

then you should maybe go to a doctor.

maybe you have as well something in your nose, i mean, snot behind your nose and in the forehead, i don't know how it is called in english.
this can make as well pressure in your head, like a bench vise. 
try a medicine that promotes the discharge of mucus from the respiratory passages, acetylcysteine, you can as well inhale mint.


----------



## peacedove (Aug 15, 2004)

I have this pressure too... except I don't recall having when I first got DP, I think this is a separate ailment for me. Unless I've just never noticed before, but no can't be that... I'm extremely paranoid.

My fear is I have some kind of blood clot in my brain or something... possibly from falling on my head while drunk, lol.

Not funny I know but you just have to laugh at things sometimes.

I want a CAT scan but no one will give me one.


----------



## peacedove (Aug 15, 2004)

Is yours worse when you lie flat on your stomach? It gets bad in that position for me, once I tried to ignore it, and it was throbbing, not in pain but the pressure was throbbing and I thought I was going to pass out. Really weird.


----------



## peacedove (Aug 15, 2004)

Oh, mine's not in the forehead though it's the back of my head. Sorry for all the posts!


----------



## Kitr (Jul 7, 2009)

Well the interesting thing is that why it gets better when i eat pasta and other stuff. If i would be something "stuck" in my nose or anything the food wouldnt mak e it better. So i think its serotoning,melatonin,dopamine based.

I alredy had X Ray head scan and it didnt show anything unusual. I seems i really need to have CAT scan or something similar.


----------



## FoXS (Nov 4, 2009)

peacedove said:


> Oh, mine's not in the forehead though it's the back of my head. Sorry for all the posts!


really, this is a common sign for unnormal blood pressure. please let yourself checked, just ask in your nearest drug store, they can test your blood pressure.


----------



## xxcdawg (Nov 10, 2009)

Sometimes I do, mostly in the morning.


----------



## FoXS (Nov 4, 2009)

so?


----------



## peacedove (Aug 15, 2004)

My blood pressure was checked in September and it was normal. I wasn't having the pressure as they tested my blood pressure but this was going on at that time as well. The pressure doesn't last a long time so it would be difficult to get it tested right at that exact moment... but I doubt it's a fluctuating blood pressure issue... I mean if something was wrong with that I think my blood pressure would have been abnormal in September...

I don't know, thanks though.


----------

